# Warum kann mein SQL-File nicht in DB2 ausgeführt werden?



## ebruss17 (9. Dez 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich versuche gerade mithilfe von DB2 einen SQL-File ausführen zu lassen. Ich habe den Befehl:


```
db2 -tvf Script11.sql
```

versucht, da kam aber die Fehlermeldung:

DB21005E An error occurred while accessing the file "Script11.sql" 

warum wird das nicht ausgeführt? Kann mir jemand behilflich sein? Oder muss ich den Pfad, wo der SQL-File liegt, noch mitangeben?


----------



## Joose (9. Dez 2014)

Ich schätze mal die Statements im File sind nicht korrekt.
Aber du könntest natürlich auch mal probieren ob es fehlenden Dateipfad liegt in dem du es mal inkl Dateipfad ausführst


----------

